# Messy Girls



## MichelleD (Jul 9, 2015)

I can not seem to keep my girls from tossing their bedding out of the nesting boxes. Is this the norm? Is this what I have to look forward to? Any one else experience this problem? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Try a deeper bottom to their box


----------



## MichelleD (Jul 9, 2015)

I am unable to make,them deeper. I can make the entrance taller from the bottom, but I m worried they will not be able to get then. What is the limit on the opening?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

A good 3 -4 inches should keep the material in the box.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A pic would be helpful. I never experienced that as a problem so it makes me wonder if it's more the setup than the depth. 

Do they have other things to do so they are not using the nest boxes to scratch around in and explore?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine like tossing out bedding too, in my shallower nestboxes. I think a deep lip is needed if you really want the bedding to stay in.

My boxes with a one inch lip are total fails bedding wise.... 3 inch lip works.


----------



## MichelleD (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes, you are correct. My husband inserted an additional 4" and I have not had any issues. I would upload a picture but my phone does not take low enough resolution to meet the sites size requirements.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It should automatically resize your pics. Mine does, if it didn't my pics would all be poster size.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I use those vegetable/storage bins for nests. They have a lower lip in the front. The other thing is I use a 4x4 piece of wood to block the door a bit. Or use less shavings.


----------

